# mk3 at goodwood



## Monkey Hanger (Sep 29, 2012)

I understand from Audi that they are showing a MK3 at Goodwood this year.


----------



## Jace (Jun 6, 2007)

Aye, I got that invitation as well

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## RSSTT (May 30, 2014)

Jace said:


> Aye, I got that invitation as well
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Ditto but couldn't make it!


----------



## sbd119 (Jan 2, 2010)

Just got nice letter from a chap called Andre Konsbruck at Audi UK telling me I'd won a competition and enclosing two tickets for Goodwood on Sunday including access to Audi's VIP terrace which overlooks the track 

i never win anything so a bit of result really - can't wait.


----------



## Jace (Jun 6, 2007)

sbd119 said:


> Just got nice letter from a chap called Andre Konsbruck at Audi UK telling me I'd won a competition and enclosing two tickets for Goodwood on Sunday including access to Audi's VIP terrace which overlooks the track
> 
> i never win anything so a bit of result really - can't wait.


Nice one!


----------



## mullum (Sep 16, 2011)

You got a plus one ? ;-)


----------



## robokn (Feb 21, 2006)

It will be there as I am working @ Goodwood for the week end, massive stand with load of BIG signs saying MK III launch


----------



## RSSTT (May 30, 2014)

robokn said:


> It will be there as I am working @ Goodwood for the week end, massive stand with load of BIG signs saying MK III launch


Get pics! 8)


----------



## mattdonns (Nov 8, 2013)

Had a sit in it today, v comfy seats, but i was blown away with the dash! it was so quick and responsive and so intuitive to use!! will upload some pics in a bit!


----------



## common fault (Aug 17, 2013)

Been at Goodwood today, didn't manage to sit in one, too many people around :? But manage to get pictures of the mk3 tt and tts 


IMAG0225 by DinkaTT, on Flickr

And


IMAG0226 by DinkaTT, on Flickr

Thanks

D


----------



## mattdonns (Nov 8, 2013)




----------



## DrFranknFurter (May 7, 2014)

Nice pics!


----------



## Bartsimpsonhead (Aug 14, 2011)

Nice cabin!


----------



## Stueyturn (Jun 29, 2011)




----------



## 35mphspeedlimit (Sep 25, 2010)

I think the S-Line with the Black grille looks equally as good and with the S-tronic Quattro will be no slouch. Depending on price, this could become a very popular choice.  :wink:


----------



## 53065 (Nov 27, 2010)

I saw the TT mk3 today as well the blow though was that the TDi will not have quarto as an option (no auto either but I knew that), makes we wonder if it will stick to the road as a well as my mk2 TDi.

The audi guy did advise it will be available to order next month.

Simon


----------



## Blacknerd (Apr 10, 2012)

I really want to go tomorrow but tickets are sold out


----------



## dextter (Oct 29, 2007)

Oh.....now come on; who can still say they don`t like the Mk3 ??

Looks the dogs as far as I`m concerned ! [smiley=dude.gif]


----------



## Nimbus265 (May 31, 2014)

So the chap from Audi said to me, you should be able to choose your options by the end of July...... I am so glad I have ordered one.

Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## tt3600 (Apr 8, 2006)

Nimbus265 said:


> So the chap from Audi said to me, you should be able to choose your options by the end of July...... I am so glad I have ordered one.
> 
> Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


Let us know all the niggles


----------



## robokn (Feb 21, 2006)

I have a vid of the main screen cycling thru will get up ASAP


----------



## tt3600 (Apr 8, 2006)

robokn said:


> I have a vid of the main screen cycling thru will get up ASAP


Nice 8)


----------



## Skeee (Jun 9, 2009)

Jace said:


> Aye, I got that invitation as well..


 I never got that invite?

But I did get inside the Mk3 even after I called it horrid and said there was no way I'd swap my Mk1 for it! :lol:



dextter said:


> Oh.....now come on; who can still say they don`t like the Mk3 ??......]


 Me!


----------



## Bartsimpsonhead (Aug 14, 2011)

The two designers were giving talks on the ideas behind designing it, and one of the cool feature that impressed me about the interior was the surface on the top of the circular navigation wheel in the central consol is touch sensitive, so when imputing a destination into the satnav you can just write the letters one-by-one with your fingertip on it, not having to take your eyes off the road.

They're hoping the e-tron Allroad concept will go into production as a sort of TT-Avant with extra space in the back.

Non-TT related, only 20 A8s will be sold in the UK with Laserlight headlights in the comming months as a sort of test, then depending on how well they perform/are received the technology will be rolled out across the ranges.


----------



## Nimbus265 (May 31, 2014)

More pictures from Goodwood needed please......

Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## tt3600 (Apr 8, 2006)

Bartsimpsonhead said:


> The two designers were giving talks on the ideas behind designing it, and one of the cool feature that impressed me about the interior was the surface on the top of the circular navigation wheel in the central consol is touch sensitive, so when imputing a destination into the satnav you can just write the letters one-by-one with your fingertip on it, not having to take your eyes off the road.


Is that an optional extra l wonder?

Also is sat nav now standard given the screen real estate?


----------



## glospete (Feb 1, 2013)

tt3600 said:


> Bartsimpsonhead said:
> 
> 
> > The two designers were giving talks on the ideas behind designing it, and one of the cool feature that impressed me about the interior was the surface on the top of the circular navigation wheel in the central consol is touch sensitive, so when imputing a destination into the satnav you can just write the letters one-by-one with your fingertip on it, not having to take your eyes off the road.
> ...


The A3 has this feature on the Tech Package (£1495). I have one on order but have slight concern that I am right handed so not sure how useful it'll be!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Patrizio72 (Mar 22, 2011)

Bartsimpsonhead said:


> The two designers were giving talks on the ideas behind designing it, and one of the cool feature that impressed me about the interior was the surface on the top of the circular navigation wheel in the central consol is touch sensitive, so when imputing a destination into the satnav you can just write the letters one-by-one with your fingertip on it, not having to take your eyes off the road.
> 
> They're hoping the e-tron Allroad concept will go into production as a sort of TT-Avant with extra space in the back.
> 
> Non-TT related, only 20 A8s will be sold in the UK with Laserlight headlights in the comming months as a sort of test, then depending on how well they perform/are received the technology will be rolled out across the ranges.


I'm not one for writing things on a touch pad with your finger, they should just use voice recognition for stuff like that and one which works well


----------



## glospete (Feb 1, 2013)

Patrizio72 said:


> Bartsimpsonhead said:
> 
> 
> > The two designers were giving talks on the ideas behind designing it, and one of the cool feature that impressed me about the interior was the surface on the top of the circular navigation wheel in the central consol is touch sensitive, so when imputing a destination into the satnav you can just write the letters one-by-one with your fingertip on it, not having to take your eyes off the road.
> ...


I agree and suspect that I'll use the voice recognition mainly (or always!)


----------



## Nimbus265 (May 31, 2014)

Given the layout of the instrument panel, it will be very difficult for passengers to input data, other than by using this. On my current Jag, which has touch screen Nav, it's generally SWMBO who puts in the post codes/addresses; that's going to be more tricky with a driver centralised display.

Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## tt3600 (Apr 8, 2006)

Nimbus265 said:


> Given the layout of the instrument panel, it will be very difficult for passengers to input data, other than by using this. On my current Jag, which has touch screen Nav, it's generally SWMBO who puts in the post codes/addresses; that's going to be more tricky with a driver centralised display.
> 
> Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


I'm hoping voice is good that you don't need to fiddle around.


----------



## glospete (Feb 1, 2013)

Nimbus265 said:


> Given the layout of the instrument panel, it will be very difficult for passengers to input data, other than by using this. On my current Jag, which has touch screen Nav, it's generally SWMBO who puts in the post codes/addresses; that's going to be more tricky with a driver centralised display.
> 
> Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


This is what my objection is to the Virtual Display. If SWMBO does wish to change satnav, radio etc then it will be much more difficult than in Mk2 where she can at least see the screen.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## audimad (Jan 7, 2008)

robokn said:


> It will be there as I am working @ Goodwood for the week end, massive stand with load of BIG signs saying MK III launch


Saw you in the morning as you parked next to me but i didn't see you on the stand.


----------



## can_quattro (Jun 11, 2009)

glospete said:


> Nimbus265 said:
> 
> 
> > Given the layout of the instrument panel, it will be very difficult for passengers to input data, other than by using this. On my current Jag, which has touch screen Nav, it's generally SWMBO who puts in the post codes/addresses; that's going to be more tricky with a driver centralised display.
> ...


I am sure it won't be long before this is available to resolve those concerns.
Shown at CES.


----------



## glospete (Feb 1, 2013)

can_quattro said:


> glospete said:
> 
> 
> > Nimbus265 said:
> ...


Yes that would solve it! OK I'm convinced :?


----------



## Nimbus265 (May 31, 2014)

Iphone/android app as remote display as an option would be impressive! Even better if free!

Sent from AutoGuide.com App


----------



## .nayef (Nov 1, 2013)

Those wheels!  
Remind me of the 911 Turbo II wheels which I admire.
The ones on the TTS...not so much


----------



## can_quattro (Jun 11, 2009)

Nimbus265 said:


> Iphone/android app as remote display as an option would be impressive! Even better if free!
> 
> Sent from AutoGuide.com App


The one Audi showed at CES would be Audi hardware running Android.


----------



## alexp (Jun 25, 2013)

Couple more pics here I noticed (probably already been shared!):

http://www.audi.co.uk/about-audi/events ... llery.html


----------



## Nimbus265 (May 31, 2014)

Talking of additional displays, I spotted this during a review of my TTS video clips...


----------



## patatus (Jun 12, 2006)

Alcantara interior:


----------



## Martin L (Jan 19, 2008)

Nice to see the alcantara has the diamond stitching too 

Think I'm swaying back to a sline quattro. Was a TTS for the last few days.

Get to see it for real at the end of the month at my dealers as I've already got my invite :mrgreen:


----------



## Gone (May 5, 2009)

Needs spacers and lowering. Seriously. I'm not even into the whole stance thing.


----------

